
Love Is Like Cocaine (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/33/attraction/love-is-like-cocaine
======
gaspoweredcat
great article. due to various mental health issues i dont really have the full
range of emotion that others do so "love" is something thats out of my sphere
of experience however i have experimented with drugs and this actually helped
me understand why people get so hung up on relationships

